# Youngsters and Beekeeping



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

My sons would like more information on getting started in beekeeping. They are 13, soon to be 11 and 8, do you think they are too young? If there is anyone located close to NE Missouri that would be willing to talk with them and show them some of the equipment it would be geatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey there! 

I don't think even 8 is too young. The folks at the Beemaster.com forum have even started a special forum for kids, and there are some the same age as yours. 

I think the key is to let them get involved at their own pace. My 10-y.o. stepson isn't "gung-ho", but he likes to suit up and assist. Hopefully this year he'll take a stronger interest--and since we're installing an observation hive here at the house, I think the chances are pretty good. 

I went to our local Bee Day last Spring, and was really pleased to see kids as young as 5 or 6 in their wee suits, elbow-deep in bees!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Check online for your local beekeeping association. You should be able to get in contact with a local beekeeper who will show them the ropes. Be sure to provide them with the right protective equipment. There's no faster way to turn someone off to beekeeping than to let them get stung up.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I had this link bookmarked about kids & beekeeping:
http://www.liberty4hbees.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Use the contact information.
http://www.mostatebeekeepers.org/

http://beekeeper.missouri.org/

http://www.ebeehoney.com/zMO.html

http://www.jeffcobeekeepers.com/

Tips for Missouri beginners.
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/pests/g07600.htm

These should get you started. Best bet to find some one in your area still remains the state club.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

my 12 grand kids :angel: are from 2--12 and they cant wait to get the hive open again to have a look see what the girls are up to .. just let each kid make up there mind as to how much they get into beekeeping  ,,, its going to bee a few weeks here in mn before we can open the girls up :Bawling: ( below 0 the next 4 to 5 days ),,, just let them enjoy as much or aslittle asthey want
the kid


----------



## Sbrock (Oct 25, 2006)

My just turned 7 year old daughter loves the bees as much as I do. Here she is before we closed up the "rescue" hive for the winter.

http://www.smthreepines.com/hive.html


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies. As always, HT people have been very helpful!


----------

